# Neuer All Mountain Helm



## bluehusky22 (29. April 2012)

Ich suche für mich einen neuen All Moutain Helm, da mir der alte Uvex zu gross geworden ist und mir nicht passt. Ich möchte eher was mehr als XC Helm aussieht und auch für Trails optimal Schutz bietet wo es keinen FF Helm braucht. Dachte da an folgende Modelle, welcher bewährt sich hier am Besten ?:

POC Trabec:

http://www.pocsports.com/en/product/1231/trabec

SixSixOne Recon Stealth:

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=57aed021-d825-4832-955a-1b5ca50d6f8a

Fox Flux:

http://shop.foxhead.com/store/produ...E35FF3656367?categoryNavIds=cat20008:cat20134


----------



## dondon (30. April 2012)

schau dir mal urge endur-o-matic an
hab mir in auch geholt und bin sehr zufrieden, gibts bei crc zu nem vernünftigen preis

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=urge+endur-o-matic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. April 2012)

Hab den Fox Flux, zwar noch nicht allzu lange, aber bin sehr zufrieden. Bequem, super halt, passt gut. Einzig störend ist, dass er kein Fliegengitter hat, musste in der kurzen Zeit bereits mal anhalten und irgend n Fliegetier aus meinen Haaren entlassen. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob das n Zufall war, oder das womöglich noch öfter vorkommt  Aber ansonsten Top!


----------



## Heckisack (1. Mai 2012)

Ich habe den Urge Endur-o-matic und bin voll zufrieden. Aufgrund zweier Polstersätze, die dem Helm beiliegen ist er neben der eigentlichen Helmgröße nochmal "feineinstellbar" auf die eigene Kopfgröße.

Belüftung könnte etwas besser sein, reicht mir aber aus.


----------



## xXJojoXx (1. Mai 2012)

Ich kann dir den Uvex Supersonic GT empfehlen ! Sitzt schön tief, hat ein Fliegengitter, Belüftung ist wirklich top und macht auch sonst einen hochwertigen, uvextypischen, Eindruck. 
Aber die ganzen Empfehlungen hier werden dir alles nichts nützen. Du musst in den Laden und verschiedene Modelle anprobieren ! Das ist wichtiger, als bei Schuhen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (1. Mai 2012)

Hi,
habe einen MET Terra Helm von 2011.
Passt super trotz langer Haare und sieht ziemlich cool aus.

Wäre meine Empfehlung.
Aber wie bereits gesagt solltest du vielleicht mehrere anprobieren um festzustellen welcher dir zusagt.


----------



## TOM4 (3. Mai 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe einen MET Terra Helm von 2011.
> Passt super trotz langer Haare und sieht ziemlich cool aus.
> 
> ...


 
ich hab den 2012er und er ist der bis jetzt beste helm was die belüftung betrifft und die passform ist trotz einheitsgröße auch sehr gut!! bin wirklich begeistert ach ja und aussehen tut er natürlich auch geil!


----------



## kRoNiC (1. März 2013)

Sorry das ich den Thread noch mal ausgraben muss ... Suche auch gerade einen Helm und schwanke zwischen dem Giro Feature, dem Fox Flux und dem MET Terra.

Gibt es inzwischen schon mehr Erfahrungen zu dem MEt Terra?


----------



## flametop (1. März 2013)

giro xar, hex oder feature könntest du dir mal anschauen.


----------



## Yeti666 (1. März 2013)

Das wird mein neuer Helm http://www.bike-magazin.de/events/e...uper-am-helm-mit-kamera-halterung/a13095.html
Zur Zeit ist der Urge Endur-o-matic im Einsatz, Belüftung ist im Sommer eben nicht so gut.


----------



## AlBirdy (1. März 2013)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Das wird mein neuer Helm http://www.bike-magazin.de/events/e...uper-am-helm-mit-kamera-halterung/a13095.html
> Zur Zeit ist der Urge Endur-o-matic im Einsatz, Belüftung ist im Sommer eben nicht so gut.



Vielen Dank für den Link!
Bin derzeit auch auf der Suche und nach einigen Giro Modellen die entweder viel zu klein (M), oder viel zu groß (Feature in L) waren schaut der Bell doch mal richtig gut aus. Hoffentlich passt er auf meine Rübe.
Bin es langsam leid ständig zu bestellen und zurück zu schicken, aber leider gibt es so wenige Läden wo man Helme testen kann, selbst in München.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (2. März 2013)

schön und gut, aber hat de Bell denn nun schon wer? Als ich vor ein paar Wochen gesucht habe war er nirgends lieferbar, deswegen hab ich jetzt nen Poc Trabec Race.


----------



## kRoNiC (2. März 2013)

Hat niemand Erfahrung mit dem MET Terra?


----------



## DaCrazyP (2. März 2013)

Ich hab mir den Bell bestellt, muss aber wohl bis Mai warten :-(!


----------



## Yeti666 (2. März 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> schön und gut, aber hat de Bell denn nun schon wer? Als ich vor ein paar Wochen gesucht habe war er nirgends lieferbar, deswegen hab ich jetzt nen Poc Trabec Race.



Das ist ja auch klar weil erst ab Mai lieferbar
http://enduro-mtb.com/eurobike-2012-bell-super-enduro-helm/


----------



## kRoNiC (2. März 2013)

Der Bell sieht auch gut aus, allerdings brauch ich keine GoPro HAlterung und 150 ist mir n bisschen zu teuer. 

Hab jetzt mal auf Verdacht den MET und den Giro bestellt ... 

Wundert mich nur das der MET quasi eine Universalgröße ist


----------



## Julian62 (3. März 2013)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hat niemand Erfahrung mit dem MET Terra?



Ich hab ihn, bin sehr zufrieden soweit  Zur Belüftung kann ich keine Angaben machen, bisher nur im Winter gefahren mit Untermütze. Weitenverstellung über das Drehrädchen geht gut.

Aber was soll man da noch groß zu sagen, er passt, gefällt mir und ist nicht zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (5. März 2013)

Fahre immer noch den MET Terra 2011 und bin sehr zufrieden... ist sehr leicht, schnell aufzusetzen und bequem. Draufgefallen bin ich noch net


----------



## kRoNiC (5. März 2013)

So, heute kam der MET Terra 2012 zum anprobieren. 

Bin etwas verwundert. Auf den Bildern sieht es aus als würde der Helm am Hinterkopf weiter runtergehen. Leider ist das nicht wirklich der Fall 

Jetzt warte ich noch auf den Giro Feature ... Vielleicht kann der das besser


----------



## kRoNiC (9. März 2013)

So, heute kam der Giro Feature und was soll ich sagen ... Ich bin begeistert  Der Helm passt perfekt mit den Verstellmöglichkeiten, ist auch noch relativ leicht und bietet den Schutz für den Hinterkopf den ich wollte 

Also meine Empfehlung, ganz klar der Giro Feature


----------



## stanleydobson (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo leute

Ich packe mein anliegen einfach mal hier rein

Ich suche einen (neuen) all mountain helm....soweit nicht schwer, aber ich habe riesen probleme einen guten helm zu finden...passen tun sie alle, aber mit jedem all mountain helm hab ich nen "pilzkopf"

Hatte jetzt schon giro feature, urge all mountain, 661 recon und aktuell nen ixs trailtech rs zur probe....überall das gleiche problem, alles gute helme, optisch ansprechend, aber sobald ich sie auf dem kopf habe könnte ich "kotzen" 

Gibts denn keine AM die etwas mehr dem kopf angepasst sind oder sind alle so dermaßen breit nach oben und zu den seiten?


----------



## kRoNiC (7. Dezember 2013)

Dann musst du aber einen sehr "unförmigen" Kopf haben 

Gerade der Giro Feature macht keinen Pilzkopf, da er hinten auch noch schön runter gezogen ist


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (7. Dezember 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> ....passen tun sie alle, aber mit jedem all mountain Helm hab ich nen "pilzkopf"...



AAAA Du bist ich 

Diese hier habe ich bis jetzt durch.
Bell Super
Casco Cuda Enduro
Giro Feature
Mavic Noth
Troy Lee Designs A1 Helm
TSG Substance 2.0
Urge All M
661 Recon

Und diese hier möchte ich mir noch anschauen:
Alpina Carapax
Bell Stocker 
Bluegrass Golden Eye
Giro Hex 
Giro Xar 
iXS Trail RS 
Kali Avana 
O´Neal Orbiter All Mountain 
Poc Trabec 
Scott Stego
Uvex City 3


----------



## stanleydobson (7. Dezember 2013)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber einen sehr "unförmigen" Kopf haben
> 
> Gerade der Giro Feature macht keinen Pilzkopf, da er hinten auch noch schön runter gezogen ist



Ist doof zu erklären...man sieht bilder im netz, meistens werbebilder und da passt alles perfekt, sieht einfach gut und passend aus wie für die leute gemacht. Man denkt sich geil, bestellt das ding, sieht klasse aus, man setzt ihn auf und


----------



## kRoNiC (8. Dezember 2013)

Ja ganz ohne geht es nicht. Vielleicht habt ihr auch völlig falsche Vorstellungen. 

Ich habe auch keinen kleinen Kopf und habe auch viele Helme durchprobiert bis ich zuletzt beim Feature geblieben bin, da gerade dieser Helm eben nicht diese Pilzkopfform hat


----------



## stanleydobson (9. Dezember 2013)

So hier mal paar bilder, die zwar keinen schönheitspreis gewinnen aber evtl verdeutlichen was ich meine 


Die ersten zwei bilder sind mein standardhelm, von dem ich zwar nicht begeistert bin, aber der wenigstens nicht wie ein sturmhelm daher kommt

Bild 3+4 vom ixs trail rs, der einfach megagroß wirkt, vorallem von der seite (größe s/m) und das letzte damals vom giro feature

Evtl bin ich auch zu eitel was helme angeht, so aufm bau die helme die stehen mir quch wie ne eins *ironie*


----------



## f4lkon (9. Dezember 2013)

Dein standard Helm trägt nicht so auf das stimmt. Allerdings wirkt der mir zu schmal. Beim Sturz verformt sich Kopf und Helm etwas, sodass du bei einem bösen Crash auf die Seite ordentliche Abschürfungen riskierst. Der auf Bild 3 schaut doch OK für deinen Kopf aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (4. Januar 2014)

Hi,

Ich bin zur Zeit auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Helm.Mit dem selben Problem

In meiner Hitliste:
Bell Super
Uvex Quattro
Ixs Trail
Specialized Vice/Tactic


@ stanleydobson
Ich finde der Ixs passt doch super
Der Giro sieht wirklich komisch aus von der Seite

Bei mir ist das Problem das bei den meisten Helmen die kleine Größe an den Schläfen drückt.Mit dem Größeren sehe ich aus wie Toad bei Mario Kart

Da es mit probieren in der Gegend echt schlecht aussieht werde ich um Bestellorgien nicht drumherum kommen.


----------



## mot.2901 (6. Januar 2014)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> AAAA Du bist ich
> 
> Diese hier habe ich bis jetzt durch.....
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir was zum Casco oder Mavic sagen.Wie sehen die live aus?Aus welchen Gründen ausgeschieden?
Welche Größe hast du bei welchem Kopfumfang genommen?
Ich bin mit 59 cm meistens zwischen 2 Größen.

Alpina und Ixs stehen auch noch auf meiner Liste.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. Januar 2014)

Zurück gegangen wegen Lord Helmchen Optik 
Und beim Casco hätte ich irgendwie fürs Geld auch etwas mehr erwartet ... der Ersteindruck beim auspacken war für mich etwas enttäuschend.


----------



## nullstein (8. Januar 2014)

Ich suche auch grad einen neuen AM/Enduro Helm und verzweifel grad völlig.
Ausgangssituation:
Ich habe irgendeinen Alpina Helm aus dem Jahre 2009 (Modell weiß ich leider nicht).Der Helm ist einfach super bequem und passt perfekt auf meine Rübe.Doch erst ist nun 4 1/2 Jahre alt und ich will ihn austauschen.
Zu den Helmen,die ich bisher probiert habe:
TLD A1 in XL/XXL (60-62cm): viel viel zu groß
TLD A1 in M/L (57-59cm): viel zu klein
Mavic Notch in M (54-59cm): bekomm ich nichtmal auf den Kopf
Bell Super in M (55-59cm): passt so halbwegs.Allerdings drückt der Helm nach etwa 25min stark im seitlichen oberen Bereich vom Kopf
Urge Endur-o-Matic in L/XL (58-60cm): passt eigentlich ganz gut.Sitzt aber nicht so fest auf dem Kopf,wie ich es mir wünsche.Bei einem harten Crash würde der Helm wohl verrutschen.

Mein Kopf ist oben recht breit.Und langsam werd ich wahnsinnig,dass mir nix passt.
Ich warte ja sehnsüchtig auf den Alpina Carapax,da mir bisher nahezu jeder Alpina Helm ganz gut gepasst hat.
Habt ihr noch Empfehlungen?
IXS Trail,661 Recon,O'Neal Orbiter?Sind die eher für schmale Köpfe?

Vielleicht kann ja jemand einen Tipp geben.


----------



## hulster (9. Januar 2014)

Weitere Kandidaten sind:

Bell Super
Giro Hex
POC Trabec
Urge All-M, Enduro-matic


----------



## Boshard (9. Januar 2014)

Specialized Tactic 2
Gibt es in den Größen S 51-57 cm , M 54-60 cm , L  57-63 cm
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftr/helmets/mtb-helmets/tactic-ii#features


----------



## nullstein (10. Januar 2014)

Ich habe gestern nochmal einige probiert:

Scott Mythic in L: sehr groß und hat was von Lord Helmchen
661 Recon in L: nicht meine Kopfform
POC Trabec in XL: im mittleren Kopfbereich saß er recht gut aber obenrum war er zu schmal
Giro Feature in L: riesig!
Urge AllM in L/XL: gut geschnitten, trägt nicht dick auf und sieht wirklich sehr gut aus. Leider sitzt er nicht unbedingt fest auf dem Kopf
O'Neal Orbiter in L: bisher mein Favorit.Sitzt (bisher) am besten.Einzig das Verstellrad drückt ganz leicht am Hinterkopf
Bell Super in L: hatte den Bell ja schon in M probiert.Da hat er doch etwas gedrückt. In L sitzt er wirklich sehr angenehm auf dem Kopf. Allerdings muss ich das Verstellrad schon ordentlich zudrehen, damit der Helm ordentlich sitzt. Und die tiefgezogenen Helmflanken im Nackenbereich stehen recht weit vom Hinterkopf ab. Ich bekomm das locker meine Hand zwischen. Das sollte doch so nicht sein,oder? Beim M hatte ich das Problem nicht, aber der Helm drückte halt im oberen Kopfbereich seitlich.
Was sagt ihr? Der Super in L sitzt wirklich angenehm und sieht dazu noch super aus. Aber das die Helmschale im seitlichen Nackenbereich (also schräg hinter dem Ohr) einen recht großen Abstand zum Kopf hat, verunsichert mich.
Vielen Dank.

Und besten Dank für den Tipp mit dem Speci Helm.


----------



## hulster (10. Januar 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern nochmal einige probiert:
> 
> Scott Mythic in L: sehr groß und hat was von Lord Helmchen
> 661 Recon in L: nicht meine Kopfform
> ...



Wo konntest den die Helme alle auf einmal testen?


----------



## nullstein (10. Januar 2014)

Daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (12. Januar 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Daheim



Wie? Alle bestellt und wieder zurückgeschickt?


----------



## nullstein (12. Januar 2014)

Yep


----------



## OliRay (13. Januar 2014)

nullstein;11645876 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr? Der Super in L sitzt wirklich angenehm und sieht dazu noch super aus. Aber das die Helmschale im seitlichen Nackenbereich (also schräg hinter dem Ohr) einen recht großen Abstand zum Kopf hat, verunsichert mich



Hi, na wenn der Helm fest auf deinem Kopf sitzt dürfte da ja nix gegen zu sagen sein und wenn er dir auch noch gefällt. 
Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem Super und dem RS Trail.
Gruß Oli


----------



## updike (14. Januar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Wie? Alle bestellt und wieder zurückgeschickt?


 


nullstein schrieb:


> Yep


 
Nach der neuen europäischen Verbraucherrechterichtlinie (furchtbares Wortungetüm) müssen Internethändler ab 13.06.2014 die Rücksendekosten auch bei Waren über 40€ nicht mehr übernehmen.

Endlich mal eine vernünftige Regelung aus Brüssel


----------



## OliRay (14. Januar 2014)

Hat vielleicht jemand den Troy Lee Desingns A1 schon mal probiert. Würde mich interessieren ob der Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt ist


----------



## Venomaniac (14. Januar 2014)

Der neue Met Parabellum könnte noch ganz interessant sein. Hat halt nur einen stolzen Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (15. Januar 2014)

OliRay schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand den Troy Lee Desingns A1 schon mal probiert. Würde mich interessieren ob der Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt ist


Der A1 ist schon auf einem recht hohen Niveau unterwegs.Sauber verarbeitet,Polsterung sehr hochwertig und er sieht (in matt-grau) gut aus.Der Bell Super ist auch auf diesem Niveau unterwegs.Oneal Orbiter oder POC Trabec wirken dagegen deutlich schlechter verarbeitet.
Vor allem die Polsterung ist wesentlich besser bei A1 und Super.


----------



## OliRay (15. Januar 2014)

nullstein;11659938 schrieb:
			
		

> Der A1 ist schon auf einem recht hohen Niveau unterwegs.Sauber verarbeitet,Polsterung sehr hochwertig und er sieht (in matt-grau) gut aus.Der Bell Super ist auch auf diesem Niveau unterwegs.Oneal Orbiter oder POC Trabec wirken dagegen deutlich schlechter verarbeitet.
> Vor allem die Polsterung ist wesentlich besser bei A1 und Super.



Danke nullstein,
hilft mir schon mal weiter. Bei mir kommen nun drei in die engere Wahl. Bell Super, TLD A1 und iXS Trail RS


----------



## stanleydobson (15. Januar 2014)

sagt mal müssen die am-helme immer im rechten winkel im nacken sitzen? zbsp ixs trail rs siehe ganz oben auf dem bild, swlbst wenn ich den aufs höchste  loch stecke bekomm ich den nicht voll in den nacken....auf fotos im netz ist es auch mal so mal so zu sehen....


----------



## Scheresade (17. Januar 2014)

Ich werf auch mal den Bell Stoker in die Runde. Habe auch ne ganze Weile nach nem passenden Helm für mich gesucht, der nicht ganz so extrem aufträgt und einem den bekannten Pilzkopf beschert 
Lieg mit 59 cm Kopfumfang direkt zwischen den Größen M und L. 
L war, aber viel zu groß. M passt für mich perfekt.
Finde den Stoker optisch ansprechender als den Bell Super und günstiger ist er auch noch.


----------



## Ringmaul (12. Mai 2014)

updike schrieb:


> Nach der neuen europäischen Verbraucherrechterichtlinie (furchtbares Wortungetüm) müssen Internethändler ab 13.06.2014 die Rücksendekosten auch bei Waren über 40€ nicht mehr übernehmen.
> 
> Endlich mal eine vernünftige Regelung aus Brüssel


Naja, ist aber auch eine Schwächung des Einzelhandels.
Der Versender muss dem Kunden ja auch die Möglichkeit des Anprobierens geben.
Eben genau wie der Einzelhändler.
Einfach nur die Einzelhandelspreise unterbieten kann's ja auch nicht sein.
Sachen benutzen und dann zurückschicken ist natürlich ne Sauerei, aber Anprobe muss sein.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. Mai 2014)

wo kann man denn überhaupt eine größere Auswahl der betreffenden Helme aufprobieren. Vllt. ließe sich ein Besuch auf dem Weg zum Gardasee einrichten, wenn es südlich von Dortmund ist. Ich habe nämlich gerade auch das Problem einen Helm zu finden, aber keine Lust erst 600 € an alle möglichen Versandhändler zu zahlen und dann alles wieder zurück zu schicken.


----------



## sorny (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir den Mavic Notch gegönnt, sieht bei mir auch bisschen nach Pilzkopf aus, aber da muss man drüberstehn. Schutz > Style, auch wenns noch so deppad klingt^^
In der neuen MountainBike is übrigens ein Vergleich diverser (AM)-Helme drin.


----------



## branderstier (13. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich habe den Uvex Quattro Pro mir nach längeren Vergleichen geholt.
Macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck und er passte von allen Helmen am besten.

grüße


----------



## malmo (14. Mai 2014)

Ahoi,

ich habe derzeit einen Fox Flux 2013 und überlege jetzt seit 1-2 Wochen, ob ich mir den Giro Feature zulegen soll.
Ich möchte gerne einen Helm, der am Hinterkopf noch weiter "runtergezogen" ist, als der Fox Flux.  
Konnte jemand schonmal direkt vergleichen, ob es zwischen dem Fox Flux und dem Giro Feature wirklich große Unterschiede gibt, was den Schutz am Hinterkopf betrifft?

War in Karlsruhe in allen bekannten Bikeshops, allerdings hatte kein Shop den Giro Feature im Sortiment -.-


----------



## Senecca (11. Juni 2014)

Ist der Feature hinten denn wirklich so viel tiefer? 
http://factoryjackson.com/2012/10/18/review-giro-feature-helmet/
http://factoryjackson.com/2012/08/27/review-fox-flux-helmet/

Ich habe mir letzte Woche den Fox Striker gekauft (Nachfolger vom Flux) und bin hochzufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

